

How Snipers Succeed by Missing Their Targets - boffobox
http://blog.theqco.com/post/712070119/how-snipers-succeed-by-failing

======
hga
Minor quibble:

Snipers and long range target shooters establish a baseline zero and then
adjust their sights off of that based on variables like the wind. As the
author correctly notes they learn how to make those adjustments by missing.

They learn how to make their bodies perform both by missing and by practicing
a _lot_ ; a large fraction of those "5,000 shots in training" will be
something better than "misses" if they're going to be successful in the field
or competition.

Lesson for this domain:

Learning how to do some things reliably on demand is also a part of being
generally successful (it's at least one foundation) and for almost all that
takes plenty of practice.

------
Ixiaus
I like to use the concept of course correction, here, rather than "hits or
misses"/"success or failure". When I use the course correction concept
instead, it drops all of the emotion loaded up into the thoughts of failure or
success and it becomes _refinement_ (which is lighter) than "I failed" or "I
succeeded".

